# Hello :)



## Zanesgirl (Jun 21, 2008)

Hi and welcome to the forum.

i'm fairly new here myself but have already lost many hours reading through all the posts, and picking up valuable information.

enjoy your stay here!

bdna


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

hiya
welcome to the forum


----------



## ArticMyst (Jul 8, 2008)

*bdna* Thank You , Yes I'm thinking that I too, will be spending many hours reading. I love meeting others and learning new info. 

*jazzyrider* Thank You for the welcome


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum! 
Have fun posting.


----------



## horsejumper123 (Jul 9, 2008)

hey you sound like me! lol.
but i only have one horse, and i havent ridden her much. but soon i will and teach her to jump lol.
Are you going to go into photography classes in highschool, or colloge, or w/e. lol
What kind of art do you do. right now im working on this card thing. but i draw horses alot! lolttyl


----------



## ArticMyst (Jul 8, 2008)

*Poptartshop* Thank You 

*horsejumper123* I took photography in High School, but that was several years ago now. It was actually a art class, but we did photography as part of it. Now I just experiment on my own and read as much as I can to improve. I just now bought a decent camera, but am hoping to get a DSLR in the future. 
Jumping is so much fun!! I use to show hunters, but I kind of fell away from that. Good luck with your mare, I'm sure you two will have a lot of fun..

I mainly do digital paintings, but I also love graphite.  
http://articmyst.goldstud.net/art.html


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!

beautiful horses by the way!

Edit: spelling


----------



## ArticMyst (Jul 8, 2008)

Thank You!! I really like it so far.:wink:
&
Thank You again, I think they are too! (but I'm just a bit biased)


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi and welcome to the Horseforum.


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

ArticMyst said:


> Thank You!! I really like it so far.:wink:
> &
> Thank You again, I think they are too! (but I'm just a bit biased)


hahaha, that made me laugh :lol:


----------



## ArticMyst (Jul 8, 2008)

Thank You maggymoo!!! 


*mlkarel2010*- well good I enjoy making others laugh. It's always been a specialty of mine...


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome to the Horse Forum!
Nice to meet you!


----------



## ArticMyst (Jul 8, 2008)

*buckaroo2010*- Thank You


----------

